# Was introduced to a great BOT



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I was recently introduced to a BOT that I thought I would share. The trailer is made by Carmate ( Custom Trailers: Cargo Trailers, Equipment, Utility, Car Trailers, Motorcycle & ATV Trailers ) and they have their "living-quarters" style enclosed utility trailer ( Custom Trailers: Cargo Trailers, Equipment, Utility, Car Trailers, Motorcycle & ATV Trailers ). Throw on a pair of propane tanks, a pair of batteries, a solar panel, a mount on the side of the trailer for a cook-stove and work-table and finish it with an awning and you would have a great unit that you can tow with your secondary transportation-unit inside!






I found out about the above trailer from the "similar videos" option of YouTube after I saw this video (below)


----------

